# JSB disqualification period after redundancy



## homeowner (12 Dec 2011)

Regarding this piece of information from the key post does anyone know if the bands below are before tax has been taken out of the redundancy payment or after tax?


***************************
You will be disqualifed from receiving benefit for the following periods, depending on the amount over 50k you receive in redundancy payment; 

€50,000.00 - €55,000 1 Week
€55,000.01 - €60,000 2 Weeks
€60,000.01 - €65,000 3 Weeks
€65,000.01 - €70,000 4 Weeks
€70,000.01 - €75,000 5 Weeks
€75,000.01 - €80,000 6 Weeks
€80,000.01 - €85,000 7 Weeks
€85,000.01 - €90,000 8 Weeks
€90,000.01 and over 9 Weeks


----------



## gipimann (13 Dec 2011)

From the Operational Guidelines on Jobseeker's Benefit:


person is under age 55, *AND *
have received or are entitled to a payment in excess of a prescribed amount, (currently €50,000.00) under the Redundancy Payments Acts or under an agreement with his/her employer. *This amount includes the gross amount of all payments in respect of the redundancy*, e.g. statutory redundancy, top-up or ex-gratia payments related to weeks of service, early encashment of pension entitlements (if from employer's funds), and any other money received under an agreement with the employer.
This would suggest that it is the pre-tax amount (see bolded text).


----------

